# Low carb pizza



## griz400 (Jun 3, 2017)

We have done this a few times already, 2 times on the grill, 1 time in the oven, today we are going to make em on the grill a little later, but, let me show you what we have found ... these are pita breads, that only have 6 net carbs each, we eat brats on em, pulled pork, sandwiches and now have been making mini pizzas, later on i will show you probably 4 mini pizzas or so , that's all we are making today .... here is the pitas .. for the pizza ...  













IMG_0230.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 3, 2017


















IMG_0231.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 3, 2017






6 net carbs, that means i may eat 2 or 3 pizzas.   cause all the fixings will add up to be nearly zero carbs .. just a few for the sauce, we will use pepperoni, cheese, peppers onions, Canadian bacon, mushrooms ...all these items zero carbs .. 

will post up later, we done these for like a month now, and are rather good for home style pizza


----------



## griz400 (Jun 3, 2017)

easy and simple pizza 













IMG_0232.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 3, 2017


----------



## griz400 (Jun 3, 2017)

here is the stuff













IMG_0234.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 3, 2017


----------



## griz400 (Jun 3, 2017)

round 1 pepperoni, mushroom, onions, green pepper, Canadian bacon


----------



## griz400 (Jun 3, 2017)

What do you think ???













IMG_0235.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 3, 2017


















IMG_0237.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 3, 2017


----------



## weberkettleman (Jun 3, 2017)

Google carlshead pizza

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## griz400 (Jun 3, 2017)

Round 2, all the same stuff ....

grill is at 350 degrees 

was perfect ... i dropped it


----------



## griz400 (Jun 3, 2017)

ok, here we go ... 













IMG_0237.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 3, 2017


















IMG_0238.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 3, 2017


















IMG_0239.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 3, 2017


















IMG_0240.JPG



__ griz400
__ Jun 3, 2017






good evening all, we are still gonna make another one, neighbors stopped over, and we have a lot cut up, .... it is real good btw, and low in carbs, i went from 230 lbs to 190 in 5 months with low carb diet ... you know if you like bbq meat, you can lose weight .............


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2017)

They look fantastic!

Congrats on the weight loss!

Point to you Sir!

Al


----------

